# Help ID this plant



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

My son and I found this very strange looking growth on an oak tree we have in our yard. It is fuzzy and when broken open you can see vegetative material - almost like seed pods. It appears as part of the tree, but seems odd for an oak tree. A google search doesn't give good results. Much of the results say some type of gall, but this thing doesn't seem to fit the online pictures of gall.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Anybody?? Aren't there any aspiring horticulturists around here?


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a oak gall.

http://www.scnps.org/images/plantid/oak_gall.jpg

http://www.roundrockjournal.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/gall.JPG

These are growths caused by the presence of the larva of a small wasp [harmless to us], and this one may be from a Cynipid Wasp, Callirhytis seminator.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Learn something new every time I read this forum. Thank you wolfpenfarm.


----------

